# Check switch failure for 129



## landcruiser00 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just had DISH out to do an upgrade to a 622 with the new Silver HD programming package. I am keeping my 811 also. The install involved connecting the 811 to a different different display and repointing one Dish 500 from 61.5 to 129 to get the Denver HD locals. The other dish is pointed at 110/119. The tech could not get the 811 to pass the check switch test for the 129 sat. Both the 622 and existing 2800 passed the test. He spent over 2 hours troubleshooting, even brought in a new box (non-HD) and connected it in place of the 811 to verify the cable wasn't the culprit, and it also passed. So it seems it's a problem with the receiver. The tech called in to his home office to get some support but they had no new ideas. I ended up having the tech repoint back to 61.5 to get the Voom channels on both the 622 and 811. I can go without the HD locals since i can get all with the OTA tuner. But...it bugs me that I can't get them since I'm paying for them anyway. Any ideas on why the 811 can't seem to connect to the 129 sat? I assume the tech had all the wiring from the two dishes to SW64 to receivers correct.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Press "Sys-Info"....What software revision is your 811 running and what is your device configuration listed?


Please try this.

Disconnect the Sat feed cable from the 811. Menu 6-1-1 and do a check switch with no feed attached. Pull power to 811 for 30 seconds. Plug back in, let boot, immediately hit the front panel menu button as it will error out with no feed attached. 6-1-1 again and check switch with no feed one more time just for grins. If you are using a DPP 44 switch, nows a good time to clear it as well. Disconnect all receivers and the power inserter to the DPP44 and wait for like 3 minutes. Be careful not to short the stingers from the receivers against the switch chassis, they are probably still live at this point. After your 3 minutes are up reconnect only the power inserter and 811 to the switch. Then reattach the 811's input feed cable, if you turned it off to do this, apply power again to the 811, quickly hit the front panel menu button, and go to 6-1-1 again and do your live check-switch. If it finds everything OK, exit and reboot the receiver. Let it reload the guide, then reattach your other receivers and see if they remembered their switch matrix. Probably so if you had them powered down and disconnected. But check just in case.

Now question? Are you using a 61.5 and a 129 at the same time? I am also doing this. Because of some mirroring situations, a few of my receivers need to have the "Alternate" box checked off. You may want to try this as well.

If this did not help, you can try a NV dump.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

"_The "SuperDish" checkbox must be selected in order for the 811 to recognize 129 using legacy LNBs and switches (It doesn't have to be checked for DishPro equipment). _"

There is a Tech Bulletin on this issue.


----------



## landcruiser00 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Here is some feedback to your questions.
Software version is P380, and device config is SW64.
I am not using 61.5 and 129 at the same time.
Unfortunatey I now don't have one of the dishes pointed to the 129 sat so I will need to repoint to 61.5 and run through your procedure.
Also, I'm not certain that the Tech checked the superdish checkbox, but he did try with the Alternate checkbox which did not fix the problem

More questions related to the procedure: 1. How do you clear a switch? 2. How do you do the NV dump? 3. Same procedure recommended with SW64 ? (since it was written assuming DPP44 switch)


----------

